

2 Air Traffic Controllers on Duty at LAX - joelx

The Air Traffic Controllers have been made a political football by the Obama administration over the budget sequestration. Right now I am sitting on an airplane because there is only two air traffic controllers (side note: why have they not replaced them with computers????) for all of Los Angeles International Airport. Literally tens of thousands of people are stranded on planes right now around the country.
======
logn
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5587667>

